# Thank you!



## whiskeylover (Jul 22, 2013)

We're vacationing at the Hilton Myrtle Beach Resort right now. We attended a high pressure sales pitch yesterday and were "convinced" to buy a TS for one of the Myrtle Beach properties (7000 pts for 32K). At that time it seemed like an awesome deal with 15K bonus points. 

But after coming back to our hotel room, we did some number crunching and found out that we had just committed to 32 thousand dollars at $431/month, and $1100 per year MF. In reality, our kid is only 3 years old and we never spend more than $700 on accommodation in a year on vacations. Maybe when we have a bigger family in the future our vacation costs would increase.

Wife and I were super upset, and it almost felt like we'd just thrown away $32K. We scoured the internet on how to make the best of the situation when I came across this forum. After reading everything there was to be read, I found about rescinding the offer. We were overjoyed. Wife cried. 

After reading the post on how to rescind the offer, I've prepared a letter requesting them to cancel the contract as I'm well within the 5 day period. I'm going to send the letter via Certified Mail Return Receipt to them today before we fly back home. My question to you guys is what else can we do in the meanwhile to make sure the offer gets rescinded? The documents say "CERTIFIED MAIL RETURN RECEIPT OR OTHER VERIFIABLE MEANS". Does that mean I can use FedEx? Is it recommended to use FedEx instead of USPS?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 22, 2013)

Use the United States Postal Service. Keep the little green and white receipt which the USPS will stamp with a dated stamp. I believe you can go ONLINE and watch it being delivered also (and print that out also). Will cost you under $6.00.

PLUS, send a regular mailed letter at the same time saying the same thing to the same address. WHY? Because people used to say, "I didn't sign for that" and with the regular mailed, it is assumed delivered WHILE the certified mail PROVES YOU mailed said letter.

The post office will sell you Stamped envelopes, too. The Stamped enveloped with the certified letter - the clerk will NOT double charge you the postage.

In matters like this, FedEx is NOT the USPS - legal documents and proof is standard od delivery in the US as being==> the USPS (without a crazy OLD judge saying otherwise). You want to risk $32,000 on FedEx?


----------



## whiskeylover (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply! This is what I'm writing in the letter. Please let me know if this is good.


```
July 22nd, 2013

To Whom It May Concern: 

Regarding contract XX-XXXXXX for purchase of a timeshare for the property 
located at the following address

XXXX XXXX XXXX XXXX 
Myrtle Beach, SC XXXXX

We are exercising our legal right to cancel this contract. We expect a full 
refund of our payment of $X,XXX.XX. Do not make any additional charges to 
my credit card. Please confirm my legal rescission in writing.

Sincerely,

My Name
(signature)
(date)
```


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 22, 2013)

Include your full address as on the contract - you do not (and should not) include you phone number -- as the ONLY REASON they will be calling you is to try and talk you out of the cancellation.

Put down on the letter your Certified Letter numbers - before you copy it and then under that write in on the next line, Regular Mail. I usually put them to the left margin under my signature.

Like this:

(signature)

Certified Mail 1234 4567 8912
Regular Mail

And check the correct one for the envelop it is mailed in.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 22, 2013)

If both husband and wife signed the contract, then both husband and wife sign the rescission.

You folks will be fine. HGVC is not Westgate or Grupo Mayan. You will be released an your money will be refunded.

When you get over this, c'mon back and we will show you how to have better than you bought for 10% of the cost.


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 22, 2013)

vacationhopeful said:


> ...PLUS, send a regular mailed letter at the same time saying the same thing to the same address. WHY? Because people used to say, "I didn't sign for that" and with the regular mailed, it is assumed delivered WHILE the certified mail PROVES YOU mailed said letter.
> 
> The post office will sell you Stamped envelopes, too. The Stamped enveloped with the certified letter - the clerk will NOT double charge you the postage.
> 
> In matters like this, FedEx is NOT the USPS - legal documents and proof is standard od delivery in the US as being==> the USPS (without a crazy OLD judge saying otherwise). You want to risk $32,000 on FedEx?



I agree with sending a second letter but not regular mail.  I would send it with delivery confirmation.  This does not need to be signed for, gives you a receipt with a date stamp, and the post offices confirms when it is delivered.

And I agree, definitely not UPS or FedEx.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 22, 2013)

Understand that the rules dont require that your letter is received, only that it be mailed within a certain timeframe... Its not proof of delivery, only proof of mailing thats needed. You cant be held responsible if it takes the postoffice 10 days to get it there, or if the timeshare company only picks up their mail once a week. 

The important thing is that you follow instructions and do your part in this...get it in the mail


----------



## whiskeylover (Jul 22, 2013)

> Put down on the letter your Certified Letter numbers - before you copy it and then under that write in on the next line, Regular Mail. I usually put them to the left margin under my signature.



Where do I get the Certified Letter numbers?



> If both husband and wife signed the contract, then both husband and wife sign the rescission.



Only me is on the contract. Wife forgot to get her ID so she couldn't get on the contract.



> When you get over this, c'mon back and we will show you how to have better than you bought for 10% of the cost.



Already signed up for the yearly membership 



> I agree with sending a second letter but not regular mail. I would send it with delivery confirmation. This does not need to be signed for, gives you a receipt with a date stamp, and the post offices confirms when it is delivered.



So one letter Certified Mail with Return Receipt and one with just delivery confirmation? 



> And I agree, definitely not UPS or FedEx.



Got it.



> The important thing is that you follow instructions and do your part in this...get it in the mail



Thanks. I'll be mailing it in today before we head out to the airport.

Thanks for the quick replies everyone. Appreciate it a lot.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 22, 2013)

Post Office.

Green Card for the back side of the certified letter envelop. Slip with numbers which goes on the Front Top side.

If confused on the numbers thing slip, fill it in and the Post Office clerk will HELP if asked politely ...


----------



## whiskeylover (Jul 22, 2013)

So get the green card first, copy the number on the letter, put the letter in the envelope, and mail it. 

On the other letter, don't do that. 

And I'm sending copy of the contracts first page with both letters. 

Thanks for being so patient with me


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 22, 2013)

Go to the Post Office with your written out rescind letter & copies. Have envelops filled out.

Get green and write slip for "Certified Mail" with the numbers on it in the lobby (usually) or from the clerk.

Under your signature on *ALL COPIES*, write the Certified Letter caption followed by the NUMBERS.

Get the GREEN CARD for the back outside of your envelope (this is ONLY for the actual certified letter envelope). There is a detachable set of numbers on the Green & White numbers slip which gets put on the bottom of the GREEN CARD (but not where your wrote YOUR RETURN ADDRESS side). The address side of the card has 2 white tissue type of paper which when you detach from the Green Card HOLDS the GREEN CARD onto the envelope which is the Certified piece of mail and the GREEN CARD is what is RETURNED TO YOU after it is sign for.

*TRUST ME - if this confuses YOU, ASK for help before you attach, detach, seal, lick or mail ANY thing of the POST OFFICE CLERK!* I send a 100+ Certified Letters yearly. But to WRITE this to someone who is totally without any experience, is like trying to write someone about HOW TO COOK DINNER for the in-laws for the FIRST TIME on a woodfire. Do it twice, and it is a not brainer ...


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 22, 2013)

You are making it more complicated than it needs to be.

I would not send the certified letter just the one with delivery confirmation but many people in your situation like to send it more than one way to give them a little piece of mind.

Send one certified and one just asking for delivery confirmation.  If for some reason the office clerk does not sign for the one, the other gets delivered.

No real need to reference the postal numbers in any of your letters.  KISS, "Keep It Simple Stupid" is a phrase often used when trying to over think something.

It's only a few dollars to send multiple letters and it will give you a good feeling that you covered all your bases.  Both methods are verifiable as instructed by your documents.  Meaning you can verify that you sent them as long as you keep your Post Office receipts.  

Never send the original copies to anyone.  If there is a problem you send copies of what you will get from the Post Office.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 22, 2013)

Congratulations on saving $32,000

I would send it certified, the delivery confirmation would just be for your own peace of mind.


----------



## cardinal93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Another member saved by TUG.

We should have a rolling counter at the top of the BBS with the number of people that TUG has saved since its inception.

It won't be as much as the billions of burgers served at McDonald's, I'm sure...but for the individual (or family) that were saved, whew, what a relief.


----------



## Patri (Jul 22, 2013)

We are so happy you read the contract soon. Too many people wait until they are home from vacation, and forget about it. Your Cloud 9 popped, but you can still enjoy timeshare vacations, just for a fraction of the cost. You may well be sold on the idea, so read TUG for months before you make a "resale" purchase. Units will always be available. Determine the best system based on your travel style and desired locations. Tuggers will gladly give advice.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 22, 2013)

cardinal93 said:


> Another member saved by TUG.
> 
> We should have a rolling counter at the top of the BBS with the number of people that TUG has saved since its inception.
> 
> It won't be as much as the billions of burgers served at McDonald's, I'm sure...but for the individual (or family) that were saved, whew, what a relief.



thats not a bad idea =)


----------



## cardinal93 (Jul 22, 2013)

I've contributed my TUG membership fee due to the usefulness of this site...and for sure, this site has saved me more than 15 dollars!

I can contribute more if it's needed to place a function on the site "Click here if TUG saved you from buying retail".

On the other hand, if there weren't retail buyers, how would we get our new resorts to be built which we existing owners can now use?


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 22, 2013)

cardinal93 said:


> ...On the other hand, if there weren't retail buyers, how would we get our new resorts to be built which we existing owners can now use?



Read post #36 in this thread to see my take on the answer to that question.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1499533#post1499533


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 22, 2013)

eh, i think it'd just be easer to create a sticky that contained links to all the posts we could find where folks verified they found TUG in time to rescind.

could just put the amount next to the link and have a running total.


----------



## whiskeylover (Jul 23, 2013)

Thank you guys. You've been of immense help. I'm glad I found the forum before it was too late. And sorry for not replying earlier. We checked out of the hotel just after my last message and went to see some of the local amusements in Myrtle Beach. Just reached Boston and back home.

I ended up sending two letters, one certified return receipt requested and other priority (delivery confirmation.)

The most interesting part of the mailing was the conversation with the postal worker. 



> PW: So you got sucked into it as well?
> Me: Yeah, does that happen a lot around here? Do you get a lot of people sending certified mails?
> PW: Oh yeah, especially on Mondays.


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 23, 2013)

whiskeylover said:


> ...The most interesting part of the mailing was the conversation with the postal worker.





> PW: So you got sucked into it as well?
> Me: Yeah, does that happen a lot around here? Do you get a lot of people sending certified mails?
> PW: Oh yeah, especially on Mondays



Maybe we should try to get photos of  TS sales people put up in the post offices with warnings that these guys are as dangerous as the other photos you see here.:hysterical:

At least you can sleep now, knowing you've done what you should.


----------



## whiskeylover (Jul 25, 2013)

Both letters have been delivered. Do you guys think I should call and confirm?


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 25, 2013)

whiskeylover said:


> Both letters have been delivered. Do you guys think I should call and confirm?



No good can come of talking to them. All that does is give the salesweasels another crack at you.


----------



## whiskeylover (Jul 25, 2013)

Understood... not gonna call them


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 25, 2013)

whiskeylover said:


> Understood... not gonna call them



And, don't take any call from them!


----------



## janwes (Jul 26, 2013)

*Taste of timesharing*

We kinda had the same experience in Las Vegas in 1980.  Took our first vacation to Vegas and bought a timeshare!  Thought it was a great idea until we realized we would have to go to the same place each year at the same time AND have to buy a plane ticket to get there.  I was uncomfortable that there seemed to be no "cap" on the maintenance fees.
We walked back in the next day and asked to "rescind" the contract.  We were from Ohio which had a 3 day rescind period; but was told that in NV that wasn't the case (and also that we had agreed to the presentation-- compared to someone coming to your home to "sell" you something.)  Regardless, they let us rescind; which made us feel like we hit a jackpot of avoiding a lifetime problem.
The sales pitch stuck with us as we liked the idea of timesharing.  When we were introduced to Fairfield (Wyndham) a couple of years later -- where we weren't buying a week/site, we bought and have enjoyed it ever since (until they took our VIP from resale away). First points from developer and two more contracts resale.


----------



## JPD (Jul 26, 2013)

Don't forget to go to usps.com and print out both conformation's of delivery and attach them to your other paperwork. And as Clark Howard would say, "save them forever".:rofl:


----------



## whiskeylover (Aug 7, 2013)

So it has been almost 2 weeks since I mailed in the rescind notice. Do you guys think I should call and ask them about the status? I haven't heard back anything from them yet.


----------



## theo (Aug 7, 2013)

*No phone calls!*



whiskeylover said:


> So it has been almost 2 weeks since I mailed in the rescind notice. Do you guys think I should call and ask them about the status? I haven't heard back anything from them yet.



No. *DO NOT call*. No possible good can come from (legally meaningless) phone chat on a contractual matter. 
...and btw, don't take their call if / when they attempt to call you  --- for the exact same reason.

You may never actually "hear anything back" at all, as the developer is under no legal obligation to "confirm" anything with you. Their only legal obligation is to *process* a properly and timely submitted rescission and refund your deposit. Doing so may well be the only "hearing back" that ever occurs and it could very well take several weeks. Refund of the deposit _could_ take up to 45 days. Be patient --- the law is clearly on your side.
Meanwhile, you would certainly be wise to *stay off the phone* regarding this important legal matter!


----------

